

Show HN: nlpTools API - sentiment analysis of online news media - atrilla
http://nlptools.atrilla.net/web/api.php

======
adlq
I might have not fully understood the inner workings of the classifier, but
wouldn't it be interesting to allow it to learn/calibrate from user input?
Basically, is there any way to apply supervised learning to your classifier?

~~~
atrilla
Hi, thanks for your feedback. The classifier behind the scenes has already
been trained with a supervised learning algorithm, so it can be
customised/adapted to any user input. This is a business case I explore with
each customer in order to properly fit the tool to the particularities of
their problem (e.g., the specific salient features that represent their data).

